# Naughty Nauticals & Reg Haul!



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 25, 2008)

I went to a I guess... release party for Naughty Nauticals and this I what I got while I was there too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Naughty Nauticals haul:







Everthing else:


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome!
What is the gift? a mousepad?


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice haul. Enjoy your goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to get som NN shadows & lippies.
I'm obsessed w/ shadows & lippies


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Awesome!
What is the gift? a mousepad?_

 
Like six postcards.


----------



## onionbooty (Apr 25, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 25, 2008)

I love your haul!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

Yum love your haul! Onionbooty I love your siggy lol


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 25, 2008)

*Drool* Great haul!
I can't wait to get my paws on some NN!


----------



## user46 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice haul! Illegal cargo looks great!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 25, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 25, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 26, 2008)

wow bell bottom blue is beautiful! i wish it wasn't LE cos theres no way i'll be able to get it


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice haul!  I am totally envious of the postcards!!!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Nice haul!  I am totally envious of the postcards!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Their totally cute, want a picture of all of them?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice haul!! You're making me even more impatient for my NN!! lol  Hope you had a stellar time!!


----------



## jenntoz (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_Their totally cute, want a picture of all of them?_

 
Great Haul!
And YES to seeing more pics


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 27, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice haul... I want those postcards.  LOL.  I can't wait to get my hands on Bell Bottom p/m and Meet the Fleet looks so NICE.


----------



## mslitta (Apr 27, 2008)

Awsome Haul. I am going to a release party tonight and I so cant wiant. I am impaitiently waiting. 6 mor hrs till haul time for Naughty Nauticals.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome haul!!  I can't wait for Bell Bottom Blue!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 27, 2008)

wow, awesome haul!!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## basoo (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslitta* 

 
_Awsome Haul. I am going to a release party tonight and I so cant wiant. I am impaitiently waiting. 6 mor hrs till haul time for Naughty Nauticals._

 
that sound great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, how to you get invited to these parties , i would love to go to one


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Apr 28, 2008)

ooh great haul ! the postcards are lovely too


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *basoo* 

 
_that sound great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, how to you get invited to these parties , i would love to go to one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I have a coworker that works for a MAC Pro store, and she put us on the list. 

The store was kinda small and waaaaaaaaaaay over crowded though. I would have preferred they invited less people.


----------

